# [ODMP] Watchung Police Department, New Jersey ~ March 8, 2006



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

A Police Officer with the Watchung Police Department was killed in the line of duty on March 8, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18231*


----------

